# Fire no guns, shed no tears.



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was looking back and found this track. I've always been a big fan of the late great Stan Rogers and this one was such an ear worm, that the only way I could get it out of my brain was to record it as well as a couple of other similar tunes.

I always thought it would be a cool sort of "mash up" if I combined the beat from We Will Rock You and this song.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-566229450%2Fbarretts-privateers-2


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice work Milkman. Not sure if I've posted this before, but years ago when I couldn't find a decent playable sheet music version of it for student use, I adapted what I could find online, and added chords for those more interested in instrumental use. Eventually I wrote it out using Finale and even then couldn't stop my pencil from marking it up.


----------

